# [iPhoto] assembler des photos



## Jura39 (14 Juin 2014)

Bonsoir

j'utilise iPhoto et j' aimerais savoir comment mess deux ou trois photos sur la meme page 




Merci de vos infos


----------



## gmaa (14 Juin 2014)

jura39200 a dit:


> Bonsoir
> 
> j'utilise iPhoto et j' aimerais savoir comment *mess* deux ou trois photos sur la *meme page*
> 
> ...



Bonsoir,

Il faudrait en dire plus... sur ce que tu tentes de faire...


----------



## Anonyme (15 Juin 2014)

Bonjour,

Tu veux dire, imprimer des photos sur une même page ?


----------



## paranormal-wizzzard (15 Juin 2014)

Tu créés un livre photo ?


----------



## Jura39 (15 Juin 2014)

je voudrais passer une annonce pour vendre un iPhone et je ne peux mettre qu'une photo, alors pour montrer des détails je dois faire 2 ou 3 photos et j'aimerais les réunir ensembles pour poster mon annonce


----------



## Anonyme (15 Juin 2014)

jura39200 a dit:


> je voudrais passer une annonce pour vendre un iPhone et je ne peux mettre qu'une photo, alors pour montrer des détails je dois faire 2 ou 3 photos et j'aimerais les réunir ensembles pour poster mon annonce



Avec iPhoto ?

Crée un album dans lequel tu mets les trois photos, ensuite depuis cet album ouvert, fais une seule copie d'écran avec les trois photos (de taille moyenne) utilise cette copie comme pièce jointe ...


----------



## Jura39 (15 Juin 2014)

oui avec iPhoto

Pas moyen de mieux présenter ??


----------



## Anonyme (15 Juin 2014)

jura39200 a dit:


> Pas moyen de mieux présenter ??



Je ne sais pas, s'il y a un logiciel capable de les assembler ... en une seule


----------



## Jura39 (15 Juin 2014)

je viens de tenté en faisant un album puis créer une carte puis copie d'écran 
mais le rendu n'est pas génial


----------



## les_innommables66 (15 Juin 2014)

Bonjour,
Le plus simple à mon avis : powerpoint ou word ou Pages ou autre...

Tu insères tes photos, tu recadres à ta convenance et tu exportes en pdf.
Aperçu sait te transformer un pdf en jpg si besoin.
Cordialement,
Nicolas


----------



## Jura39 (15 Juin 2014)

Je vais tester  cela 

merci de l'info


----------



## Anonyme (15 Juin 2014)

ou un truc comme ça

http://www.pearlmountainsoft.com/collageit-for-mac/


----------



## Jura39 (15 Juin 2014)

J'ai trouvé une alternative sur iPhoto 

Je sélectionne deux photos / fichier / imprimer /personalisé / et copie d'écran


----------



## FrançoisMacG (17 Juin 2014)

La revue _Vous et Votre Mac 101_ décrit comment faire un rapide photomontage de plusieurs JPEG dans Aperçu : copier, coller, redimensionner, placer, enregistrer.


----------



## Jura39 (17 Juin 2014)

Merci de l'info


----------

